# Any ideas on a pool safely fence contractor?



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

Id like to find a contractor who can create & install a pool safely fence around a private swimming pool, to keep it safe from young children falling in?
Looking for someone experienced in this type of job... Any suggestions?

Please mail me On [email protected]


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hello, I am from Miami, Florida (USA). Almost every house has a poll where i lived and many did install this safety net but most end up never putting it up or closing it up to work. I was a house dad for 15 years and my house and all my kids friends houses had them but the door to this net was never in place for it to work. what i found best was teaching the children how to swim and the rules about using the pool. Such as never use the pool until you have the ok from a parent. Also usually a house will have a door that leads to the pool and this door has a lock. the parents can place a lock higher on the door and also put a chime or an alarm that will ring when the door becomes ajar. Another contraption can be a floating device that is put in the pool so if someone or child falls in will sound a alarm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on the age though, you can't teach an 18 month old toddler to stay away from the pool.

I have my doubts about the pool alarm. Chances are the child will be dead by the time you react, and that's assuming it works in the first place.

I put up a 1m40 wall around my pool in France the summer I arrived, and that's given me peace of mind ever since.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Cant teach a 1 yr 6 month old?*



frogblogger said:


> Depends on the age though, you can't teach an 18 month old toddler to stay away from the pool.
> 
> I have my doubts about the pool alarm. Chances are the child will be dead by the time you react, and that's assuming it works in the first place.
> 
> I put up a 1m40 wall around my pool in France the summer I arrived, and that's given me peace of mind ever since.


well as i stated i was a house father for 15 years. Now they are 15 and 13 years old and i taught them many things since they were 4 months old without shaming or hitting them. First of it depends on what you believe they can do and what you believe in yourself. My son walked at 6 months 2 weeks and my daughter started at 9 months. they learned to go to bed alone after i read to them by 6 months. both behave well in public and they are aware by crying or throwing tantrums they will not achieve what they are after. I taught them verbally not to go outside unless they ask me and for 15 yrs they have followed this simple rule. My son sleeps over friends houses and his friends sleep overs ours but he asks if he can go and he lets me know around what hr he will come back. The house has an alarm that chimes if the door becomes ajar and im awake and aware so if im there why would i need a fence to block them? Also once the kids are 3 years old they can easily open the fence. I say 60% of the homes have this fence because people came around selling it and scaring the parents about the safty of the fence but having the fence alone doesnt replace parental supervision. Also these parents told me they wouldnt have gotten the fence if they could do it over. Some places do have rules about putting up fences for insurance purposes. Another issue can be of neighbor kids coming to your pool. I dont know if you have a screen enclosure around your whole fence but i do and it has a lock, i do use this and also lock the back yard so noone can wonder in. JW


----------

